# Embryo quality, sucess stories please :o)



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies  

Hope u are all well ...

I had a day 3 transfer (Monday) of 3 x embryos (im 41) one was a 7 x cell but the other 2 were only a 4 x cell each! I know they like them to be between 6 & 8 cells on a day 3, but i was wondering if anyone has had any sucess with 4 cell embryos on a day 3 transfer.

Last cycle we had an 8 cell and a 6 cell put back and became pregnant with 1 baby, sadly i m/c on new years day this year, so i am a bit concerned that we didnt that 8 cell this time. 

We only got 5 eggs (last cycles have varied from 12 and 15 eggs) and all 5 were injected but just 3 fertalized, thats when we decide to have all 3 put back ... we felt we had to give them all a chance.

Has anyone had sucess with 4 cell on day 3, would really appreciate your honesty ladies, thank u so much  

Xxxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Becky firstly congrats on being *PUPO* .There is defo girls on ere who have had a BFP with a 4 cell embryo maybe they will come along themselves and say hi ,im sure your pleased with the 7 cell i know i would be delighted and am praying for a nice number like that tomorrow when i go for e/t ,unfortunately i have only the one embie to be placed back so once again im a member of the TOE club (team one embie)    You do right to have all 3 placed back give yourself the best chance just imagine if all 3 implanted  
GOOD LUCK and keep us posted on how you get on
Emma xx


----------



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Hi Emma  

Thanks so much for ur reply. Wow - ET tomorro for u, isnt it exciting. 

Nothing wrong with beig a menber of the TOE club ... u only need one hun (im sure u must have heard that a few times lol, but its true   )

Which clinic are u at hun?

xxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Becky im with Origin had e/c on Monday ,jes they were busy did you have to wait long for your e/t? I was sitting in the waiting room for an hour before i was called for e/c ....wasnt a happy bunny ,was FREAKING out all that waiting  
Away to bed chick ....hope some of the ladies who got a bfp with a 4 cell comes to say hello there is def one of the ni who did


----------



## Becky39 (May 17, 2008)

Ooo Em, 

I saw u sat there hun!!!

I was sat on the seat next to the radio with my hubby (i have red hair, but i like to say auburn lol) ... there was 3 of us in for ET on Monday, when i came in u were sat on ur own, then ur hubby joined u later  It was manic there. When i went in for ET u must have been behind the other curtain, was u in a bit of pain ... on a scale of 1 - 10 - a 6-7 - i think that was you  

Oooo ur the first person i have ever spoken to that i have seen at the clinic lol ...


xxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL Becky that sure was me !!! Night Night hun


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi becky , how are you hun ? Really good news on getting three put back , that fantastic !!!
I have red alot through the main board and there are alot of women that have a good 8 cells and 7 cells and not got a bfp
then the second time had 3 and 4 cell embies put back and they got there bfp , some with twins , so dont give up hun 
so happy all went well for you  
Loads of luck sweetchilli


----------

